# A few of my Oldsmobiles



## 70_442 (Feb 25, 2007)

Just a few of my loose JLs
Sorry for some blurry ones, I still need to get a tripod and some better lighting


----------



## roachmobkiller (Jun 12, 2007)

Nice collection of Oldsmobiles and cool dio. :thumbsup: 

Roachie


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

quite the collection


----------



## triple20 (Feb 2, 2001)

I'm in Heaven...it's an all oldsmobile town! :thumbsup: 

Nice collection of olds you have there


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Nice ones for sure! rr


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

So good... I'm hungry for a Burger and a Root Beer.


----------



## CarCrazyDiecast (Jan 11, 2007)

EXCELLENT

Always have loved Oldsmobiles, having grown up with a '50 and a '55 when I was a child.

Impressive dio.


----------



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*Man~O~Man... That lay out is looking better everytime I see it !!! Keep it up Terry !!!*


----------



## tex (Dec 28, 2003)

very nice


----------



## MBXJimbob (Dec 17, 2008)

ever cool! Love the Oldses....where'dya get the Albert & Walter? (A&W)


----------



## D&D Race (Oct 13, 2008)

You know those A&W Root beer stands were popular in the New England area way back in the 70's as a kid I remember going to them with my Parents. I think there is still one somewhere up here. Nice collection though. :thumbsup:


----------



## MBXJimbob (Dec 17, 2008)

yup, had those in Canada too, I always remember the waitress bringing your food to your car with a tray that had big orange brackets that hung on your car window.


----------



## 70_442 (Feb 25, 2007)

I made the A&W using some pine I had laying around. I also made the Texaco service station.


----------



## Diomakr (Mar 4, 2009)

That looks pretty good- those bldgs look good too, nice work


----------

